# Johnny C's First Setup - 12x12x18" Thumbnail Office Vivarium



## Johnny C (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

I'd like to preface this thread by saying I'm _very_ new to keeping frogs and plants in a vivarium setting. I've been a reef aquarium hobbyist for many years and work for EcoTech Marine, a company that manufactures equipment for saltwater aquariums. Tropical plants have always fascinated me, and I recently got intrigued by frogs from a friend who has an incredible vivarium. After discovering this awesome site do further research, I finally bit the bullet and decided to start my first setup!

I knew I wanted to do a small vivarium tank that I could keep on my desk at work. After checking out a lot of other vivariums online, I decided on the Zoo Med 12x12x18" terrarium. It was small enough to fit in my workspace but large enough to house several frogs.

From the beginning, I decided that I wanted to apply a concept I utilize with "nano" reef aquariums; to create a functional ecosystem that appears much greater (in size) than it really is. In my quest to get parts, I visited a Pet's Plus in Buffalo, NY where I got lots of friendly help and advice.

My shopping list included the following items:


Zoo Med 12x12x18" Terrarium
Several pieces of Swahala Wood & Branches
Hydroton Aggregate Stones 
Rio Plus 120 Circulation Pump
Eco Earth Coconut Substrate
River Pebbles
Sphagnum Moss
Vinyl Mesh Screen
Expanding Pond Foam

Here's some of the wood and branches that I chose from:



Upon setup, I first sprayed the rear of the tank with expanding foam and covered it with coconut soil & moss. After letting it partially dry, I coated the entire bottom of the terrarium with 2" of clay hydroton (where the pump is housed) to create an even level for water. I covered the stones in two layers of vinyl screen, and finally a 1" layer of soil substrate/moss. I then routed the pump cord out of the tank (covering it with more substrate) and added some water. Finally, after a long night containing lots of initial setup, copious amounts of pumpkin ale and sticky, foam covered fingers, I completed the initial setup phase.



As you can see, I used a unique piece of wood (flipped backwards) to create a waterfall on the left side of the aquarium, and a few cool branches to allow a place for vines to grow.

Check out this video I took water testing the waterfall feature (which drains into a small pond in the rear left corner. I'm stoked it came out as well as I'd hoped!






More to come soon... stay tuned!


----------



## tgoff0112 (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks awesome. I would change that coco fiber for abg. But looks absolutely great.


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Congrats on your first setup. If you are like the rest of us it will lead to a few more... 

I agree that ABG mix might give you better results. When you say it is big enough for several frogs.. Which frogs are you thinking of specifically? 

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Johnny C (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback! What are the benefits of the ABG over the coco fiber?


----------



## LizardLicker (Aug 17, 2012)

Here are some threads I pulled up with a quick search. You may be able to find some better ones. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/search.php?searchid=5335490

This short list of threads can give you a better idea of the pros and cons of different substrates. At least, a better grasp than I can give here. 

Good luck.


----------



## Johnny C (Oct 11, 2013)

Here's an updated shot of the tank getting ready for some new residents... super stoked with how it came out!



*Edit: I don't know why it's compressing the picture... click it to make the normal resolution.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Very nice! Love the waterfall! I would recommend adding leaf litter over the substate though... Also, a couple of thumbs might like a couple of broms to go with 'em

Any thoughts on the species you will be adding? Imitators? Variabilis? My all time favorite, vanzos?


----------



## Adam R (Jun 26, 2013)

now get that thing planted!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Your viv has a nice layout, congrats! But it is not big enough for 'several frogs', as you think. Just a pair of thumbs. I have pairs of pums in this size vivs, but they are full of plants and leaves on the ground, without ponds and waterfalls, which subtracts floor space. A tip: before putting frogs, it is best if you check out the environmental parameters of your office (cold, hot) and ensure sufficient moisture to the viv. For the rest, it's well done!


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

Very Nice!

Your right it does kinda look like a reef tank, in only the best ways.

I'm new at this too, but I would think you'd want to get your plants established before getting your frogs. But then I don't know much about frogs yet.

Jim


----------



## Johnny C (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts and advice- I definitely appreciate it. 

I plan on housing a few thumbnail frogs in here... nothing more. The last thing I want to do is overstock it and have the animals taking territorial aggression out on others!

Here's a sneak peek of my latest shipment from Black Jungle... lots of awesomeness! 



Pics after my initial stocking coming soon...


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Cool, that looks like some great stuff!


----------



## Johnny C (Oct 11, 2013)

Super pleased with my initial plant shipment... still plan to add a few small things as well as a bromeliad or two, all in due time as the tank matures.

If anyone has a lead on some inexpensive moss for the wooded areas, let me know!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

A couple of neos are finein it! Do you know the name of the fern at the bottom right?


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

Looks great! 
What's the plant center top with round leafs?


----------



## Dart_Man (Mar 23, 2013)

Viv looks great! Very nicely done for the size. 

For live moss that I have had success with, I like the wetpacks from either blackjungle (around 16$ for 12x12) and from neherptoculture (around 15$ for 12x12). Both of these grow GREAT given proper misting and lighting and will nearly grow onto anything. To give you a comparison idea, the blackjungle moss is more long and wispy, while the neherp moss is more pillowy and mat like. Both grow great and are good mounted up high or just set on the ground. Its hard for me to say one is better than the other, cuz I like both.

For frogs, a pair of ranitomeya would be perfect, or a pair of smaller pumilios (depending how much you want to spend or if you want a breeding pair or juveniles) . No more than a pair of anything tho IMO. R. Tarapota would be nice for a pair to consider, they are a stunning thumb and also raise their own tads! I am happy to give more specific recommendations if you'd like 

Lastly, I noticed you purchased some supplies from Buffalo, NY....which is where I live! If you come threw a lot, maybe we can talk more privately to discuss any trading or just sharing info and methods etc. Always nice to meet another frogger! PM me anytime, I would be happy to talk more.

Looks great, keep it up, and Good Luck!


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Dart_Man said:


> Viv looks great! Very nicely done for the size.
> 
> For live moss that I have had success with, I like the wetpacks from either blackjungle (around 16$ for 12x12) and from neherptoculture (around 15$ for 12x12). Both of these grow GREAT given proper misting and lighting and will nearly grow onto anything. To give you a comparison idea, the blackjungle moss is more long and wispy, while the neherp moss is more pillowy and mat like. Both grow great and are good mounted up high or just set on the ground. Its hard for me to say one is better than the other, cuz I like both.
> 
> ...


Gotta love the people here, always ready to share their experiences! my favorite part of dendroboard. 

Just to clear any confusion, there is no R. Tarapota. I believe Dartman is referring to the Tarapota morph of R. imitator, a great frog for this tank! A pair of most ranitomeya would suit this tank very well and would be stunning in my opinion. you also could probably could get away with a trio of thumbs in that tank. I keep vanzos in trios in a tank the same size as this one.


----------



## Johnny C (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up on the moss- I'll have to ask Richard about those next time we chat.

I've decided on Imitator frogs, more on that soon!

I am originally from Buffalo, NY and usually visit at least once every few months. I'll definitely hit you up soon. 



Dart_Man said:


> Viv looks great! Very nicely done for the size.
> 
> For live moss that I have had success with, I like the wetpacks from either blackjungle (around 16$ for 12x12) and from neherptoculture (around 15$ for 12x12). Both of these grow GREAT given proper misting and lighting and will nearly grow onto anything. To give you a comparison idea, the blackjungle moss is more long and wispy, while the neherp moss is more pillowy and mat like. Both grow great and are good mounted up high or just set on the ground. Its hard for me to say one is better than the other, cuz I like both.
> 
> ...


----------



## superdup (Nov 12, 2013)

Great post. Newbie here. Been interested in PDF for years, life just postponed my start. I just bought 2 tanks the same size from someone off CL for $80, so seeing what ur doing with this size tank is very inspiring. Hope to get started soon. Looking forward to your updates.


----------



## Krisztian Nemeth (Nov 11, 2013)

What did you use to make the glass beneath the vent black?


----------



## SCS1014 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah came out great. Needs some plants but your not done yet. I'd reccommend getting a good temp/humidity gauge and see how it runs for a few days. Also make sure you have a steady food source.


----------



## Johnny C (Oct 11, 2013)

Just thought I'd give an update now that the vivarium has been running with livestock for about six weeks.

The plants are rooted and starting to grow, the frogs are chirping and showing breeding characteristics.



While not previously noted, I'm also using an EcoTech Marine Radion G2 LED fixture to light the tank and experiencing positive results. Who else is using LED lighting for their plants? 

I'll be sure to get a video uploaded soon, as the photo doesn't do justice to the waterfall or depth of the system.


----------



## Johnny C (Oct 11, 2013)

SCS1014 said:


> Yeah came out great. Needs some plants but your not done yet. I'd recommend getting a good temp/humidity gauge and see how it runs for a few days. Also make sure you have a steady food source.


Luckily due to the Nest thermostat system and lid I built for the top, the temperature and humidity remain very constant (74-76ºF, 90% Humidity).

The tank was seeded with Springtails and is regularly fed using in-house cultured fruit flies, so the food source is very solid and the frogs are growing fast!


----------



## Johnny C (Oct 11, 2013)

Krisztian Nemeth said:


> What did you use to make the glass beneath the vent black?


I cut a piece of 1/4" acrylic to shape, leaving a 2" gap in the front (keeps the front glass fog-free) and tapped holes on three sides of the plastic screen enclosure and secured the acrylic with nuts/bolts which prevents it from flexing. 

It worked out really great and is almost invisible when viewing the enclosure - I'll try and snap a few photos so you can better understand how it works.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

The tank is looking nice! I bet you'll get some breeding in no time


----------



## Johnny C (Oct 11, 2013)

It's been a very long time since I've last posted, but I figured I'd give a quick update!

The vivarium has gone through a couple spouts of growth/dieoff but really settled in around the one year mark and is doing very well. My thumbnails are breeding regularly and the plants are colorful and vibrant.

I've recently switched to a Radion XR15 Freshwater LED fixture and it's definitely helped out a ton in terms of overall plant health.

Here's a quick iPhone shot of the setup; will take better pics in the near future!


----------



## fullmonti (May 10, 2013)

That is very nice in deed! Love the colors & textures.


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

Really pretty and it sounds like your frogs approve too


----------



## Johnny C (Oct 11, 2013)

fullmonti said:


> That is very nice in deed! Love the colors & textures.


Thanks! I tried to get a variety of different plants in a small space.


----------



## Johnny C (Oct 11, 2013)

Kas said:


> Really pretty and it sounds like your frogs approve too


They definitely approve! Haha


----------



## DrawntoLife (Nov 12, 2009)

I hope when i get back to work i can make something as nice as this tank has become, recently built a very sturdy stand for my rimless tank but have nothing in it, and it has been empty for 2 years now. stand is 48x24x36 so it can hold 2 of my tanks up against eachother. this tank still doing well?


----------



## Johnny C (Oct 11, 2013)

DrawntoLife said:


> I hope when i get back to work i can make something as nice as this tank has become, recently built a very sturdy stand for my rimless tank but have nothing in it, and it has been empty for 2 years now. stand is 48x24x36 so it can hold 2 of my tanks up against eachother. this tank still doing well?


Those dimensions are awesome! Yep, still doing great...


----------

